# DIY: InTheMix Podcast



## Alex (18/9/15)

Skip the chitchat and jump to 16:36

*InTheMix Podcast *
Are you a vaper who is tired of the same old drabble about vaping? Are you a vaper who is becoming bored of the same kind of content coming out of the vaping industry? Are you a vaper who is unsatisfied with the consumerism within the community? Tired of boring reviewers all talking about the same boring products? Are you overall just getting bored with vaping?

*Well then get ready to jump InTheMix*
InTheMix is unlike any vaping show you have ever heard before. A show completely centered around the Do-It-Yourself mentality in vaping. If you mix you own eliquids, build your own mods, craft your own tips, anything that makes you a self sufficient vaper, you're going to absolutely love this show. Wayne Walker of DIYorDIE hosts a very *NSFW* discussion about all the top vaping news and articles from InTheMix Magazine. Cohosts Weender from ECR, Bcrunk and Dr.McLovens make sure that there is never a dull moment. This is a show completely driven by the community for the community. From this show you will learn how to navigate through all the bullshit in the vaping industry. You'll learn how to become completely self sufficient and never have to rely on a vendor ever again. You will learn how to stay one step ahead of all the regulations coming down. This is vaping on your own terms.

*NO BIAS, NO BULLSHIT, STRAIGHT TALK*
Now get ready for the most important show in vaping.

*InTheMix Podcast airs every Thursday at 9:30pm EST. *

source: http://diyordievaping.com/inthemixpodcast/​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

Lol @Alex, I clicked on that and he says he will start in 2 minutes
Not sure what it will all be about - but sounds cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (18/9/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Alex, I clicked on that and he says he will start in 2 minutes
> Not sure what it will all be about - but sounds cool



It's pretty good actually, just skip forward a few minutes. It was recorded from the live stream.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (18/9/15)

yea i can listen to these guys. thanks for the link.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/9/15)

It was a very fun listen, thank you @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

